# Hook Up with Fisher Friends--Check Here Often!



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

*Hook Up with Fisher Friends--Check Here Often!* 

This is the place to Hook Up with Fisher Friends. 

If you're going fishing, whether it's in the bays or surf, boating, wading, kayaking, etc. and have an extra spot or two, Post Up Here.

If you're interested in trying unfamiliar locations, or want to hook up with someone to learn different methods, etc., Post Up Your Desire Here.

If you don't have a boat, kayak, gear, etc., but are interested in hooking up with others to split expenses, etc., Post Up Here. 

Date:

Hours:

Launch/Location:

Destination:

Other Info:

How many new Fishing Buds will you have this year?


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Thanks again to the Very Big Webmaster with a heart as big as Texas!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Mont, Thanks and that was quick!


----------



## bos (Feb 27, 2005)

Ya know, what would be really cool is....

Guy/gal on the Gulf Coast likes to flounder...........
Fella in Michigan likes to fish the big lakes..........
Guy/gal help fella from Michigan with where to stay and all, take him gigging.......
Michigan guy does same for them in Michigan

Folks who fish entirely different ways/species help one another get the fun of doing something different.
Way cool..........Great Idea!
Bos


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

Going to wade the Seabrook Flats in the early AM, Sunday the 10th, South side of the Toddville bridge...
Chris


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Capt. Forrest posted this on the TTMB Board:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=26887

*Rockport !!!* 
Just thought I would throw this out there. I will be fishing Rockport area from Thursday (7/13)- Tuesday (7/18). I believe i will be solo all of those dates.

If anyone is interested in jumping in the boat and going along for the ride, let me know.

Tight Lines to all,
C.F.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Galveston 7/16/05*

Anyone fishing on Saturday??
I will be going out of Tx City or Tiki. If anyone wants to hook up and teach me a little about bay fishing let me know. Plan is to head out to the Jetties early (depending on the water) and hit the bays later in the day.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

*A little 'bout myself*

I wade or drift fish. I dont own a boat. I am willing to buy your boat gas, and boat ice for a trip to the bay. I can back your trailer, and operate your boat if you want to hopscotch a wade. Ive got my own fishing gear. Basically if your looking for an extra fisherman to go, give me a PM. I live in Fort Bend County, but I'll drive from here to Galveston or Matagorda. I have fished primarily East Matagorda bay with friends (who have boats, of course), and are familiar with some of the areas there.

Cant promise I can go everytime, but I would give a definitive answer either way with plenty of time for you to find someone else.

Thanks , Kelly


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

For those of you who haven't found Surf-masters yet http://www.surf-masters.com/msforum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=13&sortfield=lastpost&sortorder=0&whichpage=1 go here and checkout the post on the surf fishing tourney. Me and some of the other guys are putting it together to get everyone involved including significants that don't fish...they can be judges. All the info is there and it is cheap and a great way for everyone to put names with faces and fish for bragging rights.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

Fishing out of galveston tonight and tommarow...I have a boat , but plan to hit some lights tonight somewhere and then the bay in the morning if anyone wants to go, im going by myself so hit me up with a pm


----------



## reagan (Nov 2, 2004)

*would like help surf fishing.*

I am comming down Aug 8-9 for a few days,to Chrystal Beach. I would like to learn to surf fish. I have my own gear, I just need someone to show me the basics. All I know to do is throw a mullet in the surf and hope I get lucky, if someone could show me how to read the tides and where to cast to, would be great. I would like to catch some small sharks and reds. Any response is appreciated Reagan


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey today is my birthday... Anyone wanting to let me jump on their boat this weekend, it is been too long (6 months) since I have gotten to fish the gulf other than from the shore!  Fished the Great Lakes two months ago and scored some awesome trout. Will pitch in for gas, beer, bait, and story telling


----------



## Mdobson (Aug 12, 2005)

Date: 8/16/-8/18

Hours: Afternoon Tuesday, all day Wednesday, early Thursday

Launch/Location: Corpus Christi

Destination: PINS- start around MM 20, head south

Other Info: Never fished PINS before, been looking forward to this for a long time. If anyone wants to meet around MM 20 my fishing buddy and I would love the company, and any advice.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

*Anyone want to fish Copano/Mesquite me this weekend*

I will be fishing this area this weekend starting Sat morning. I have boat gas etc and really looking for someone to fish with. PM me and we can hook up anywhere in the Rockport area. I can either wade and or fish out of the boat. While I do not use live/dead bait you are welcome if that is your choice.

My home is in the Copano Cove area so this is where I generally launch. But I am open to suggestions!:fishy:

WC/Lowell


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

WHITE CAP said:


> I have boat gas etc and really looking for someone to fish with so I can potlick some new spots on my GPS! PM me and we can hook up anywhere in the Rockport area. I can either wade and or fish out of the boat. While I love to use live/dead bait you are welcome to use plastic bait if that is your choice.
> 
> My home is in the Copano Cove area so this is where I generally launch. But I am open to suggestions!:fishy:
> 
> WC/Lowell


 What kind of bote do you have? :rotfl: Just messing with you Uncle Ju!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

*Pot Lick U Say Pot Lick*

Boy, I wrote the book on potlicking!

And dang YOU ate the cover...............

WC


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Looks like you found somebody to go, eh! Good job!


----------



## Capt. Forrest (Jan 5, 2005)

*Rockport on Sunday (9-18)*

Just wanted to see if anyone wanted to jump on the boat and enjoy the day. I am planning on fishing Sunday, but do not have a group. So, I will be solo. I have all the gas, the boat, the tackle, you name it. If you just want to jump in and hang out on the water, give me a call.

I am planning on wading, but don't have to stick to any gameplan.

Number is 361-449-6306.

Capt. Forrest


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*On a mission to go fishin*

Capt. Forrest,

I have been off shore fishing 3 to 4 times a year now for 4 years. Going to
Alaska, Venice, LA., and Astoria, Oregon. I have been using Capt. Mark in
Alaska, and Capt. Scott in Venice and Kentucky Hog Hunter in Oregon. I 
just bought a used 2003 26ft. TwinVee Power Cat from Little Bay Marine,
0ut of Rockport, Texas. This is my first boat and me and Big Head are trying
to complete getting this Bad Boy ready for Surfside before Snapper season
is over. We have some minor things yet to do. Can you tell me if the Coast
Guard needs to inspect the boat before we go 20 miles out for the first time?
I have a 2004 Coast Gaurd Inspection sticker on my boat, and I was wondering if you need a 2005 sticker? This is going to be a shake down, of this awesome boat, before next year. We are planning to go out 10 -15 miles and troll for Kings and bottom fish for some of those Snappers, on the 
first day And go 20-25 miles out the 2nd day. I would like to find a Capt. out of Surfside, that would be willing to go out for a fee for some Capt. skills and
the ride, and fish!! If you know anyone or can give RBGfish some advice I
would truly appreciate it. Fish on, and I pray for everybody that they are
doing good and couping with the devistation of Katrina and Rita the best
they can.. Your Friend, RBGfish


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ill be out on Little Shell this weekend 7,8,9th for the Surf Cats tournament.

If you see a Jeep towing a trailer and a yellow Kayak, stop by and say hi.

~Henry


----------



## Surfman (Dec 22, 2004)

*Need fishin pardner Corpus*

I am looking to meet another surf fisherman, who can fish PINS or Mustang on Monday or Tuesday. I have done this before, and have the equipment, but don't know the best areas. I use "fishbites", rather than live bait, cause it
works well, doesn't get "stolen", and is cheaper than live bait. I would like to meet someone who knows the right methods and best spots, especially for speckeled trout.
Get back to me before 10-PM Sunday
Thanks


----------



## BEACHCOMER24 (Nov 2, 2005)

Going thursday evening to do some surf fishing and then some wadeing friday morning inthe galveston area,Need somebody to help drink some beer and swap stories.


----------



## Boatright (Sep 26, 2005)

I'll be taking my kayak out on Sunday (12/4) in Christmas Bay. If anyone wants to paddle along, please let me know.


----------



## jcasisa (May 21, 2004)

Looking for some company Dec 10 weekend. Don't have any particular place in mind, just want to catch a few trout and reds, may explore some new spots. I will be driving down from Austin. If anyone wants some company, just drop me a line.


----------



## LordGareth (May 23, 2004)

Tomorrow (wednesday, 12-21) I plan on hitting the Texas City Dike and probably wading a bit in Moses. Anyone wanting to join feel free. I plan on getting out there by 10 am, but maybe sooner. I'll start at Moses, and from there go down to Mosquito Island, may check out a few places in between. PM me if interested in hooking up.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

*Fishing 1-1-06*

Anyone interested in fishing matagorda East bay on naitonal hangover day?
Planning on doing some drifting and wadefishing.

Give me a call @ 345-3167


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I live in College Station and will be in Friendswood for a couple of days. I have Tuesday Jan 17th open if anyone is bay fishing and has room for one. I am a catfish guide, so I know a bit about boating and fishing. I would like to fish with you and will pay part of expenses. Let me know... 979-229-3103


----------



## fishnfever (Jan 4, 2006)

Would like to hook up some people going wade fishing to learn new spots and get some good advice on different techniques on working lures. Give me a call sometime. (C) 832-655-4312


----------



## michauxii (Jan 20, 2006)

*SW Florida tarpon trip.. Split expenses.. May,June*

Anyone up for some tarpon fishing?
I've leased a really nice home on the Caloosahatchee River in Cape Coral/Ft Myers,Florida from early May through June.
Been doing this for several yeats now. We fish the river, the mouth of the river around Sanibel Island, Charlotte Harbor and will fish Boca Pass at night.

Expenses have averaged $575 per man for 7 days fishing. All inclusive.. Home, gas,food, bait etc... Will stay in this range unless gas goes to $2.50 or more- if so, figure another $25-35.

This is a "brother-in-law" type trip where everyone has to pitch in with the chores; cleaning boat,cooking etc..

We DO catch fish! Tarpon are the target, but we always end up with some monster jewfish and sharks, and we usually run up to Redfish Pass and target big snook for a day or two.

I'll have my Shearwater parked in the canal right behind the house. If interested, shoot me a PM or email at [email protected].


----------



## shsbaseball19 (Nov 30, 2005)

just got a majek rfl, and youst to just fish bird island and san luis pass, but now that i can go shallow i would like for someone to teach me the back bays over there.


----------



## shsbaseball19 (Nov 30, 2005)

*san luis pass area*

just got a majek rfl. Youst to just fish around bird island and san luis pass area, but now that i have a boat that can run shallow i would like to learn the back bays. anyone interested in teaching me how to get in there and catch fish?


----------



## michauxii (Jan 20, 2006)

See post # 29.

Down to one week open in mid-June for two men and na spot for one man in mid-May..
Thanks!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Want to take my son out this weekend for his birthday and to use his new rod. I normally wade fish but thought he would like to go out in a boat. So if anyone is heading out this weekend with a couple of extra spots open gas, beer, sodas and food afterward is all on me.

Also, we normally only keep flounder, so any trout or reds we catch are all yours if you want them.

Thanks
Derek


----------



## FemmeFishingBuddy (Sep 8, 2005)

*Looking for fish-crazy people*

Hi there. I am fairly new to saltwater fishing but my fishing buddy Jeff Wilbanks has been at it for years. (we are 40 and 43) He taught this country girl everything about fishing!! We would like to welcome anyone, young or old, novice or expert, to join us for some fishing fun. We are at it nearly every weekend, from High island to Galveston. Surf, Pier, or kayak....we love it all. Bring your dog out for some exercise.. We have a 6 month old Lab/Sheltie mix named Cassie, who loves everyone!!
Feel free to e-mail us at [email protected] and exchange phone numbers so we can meet somewhere. 
Look forward to meeting you soon.

Margie

http://www.myfishingpictures.com/showgallery.php?ppuser=9554&cat=500


----------



## golflover75 (Mar 1, 2006)

*March 12, 2006*

I will be in the Port Aransas area March 10-12. I am going out with a guide the 11th fishing for reds and speks, probably wading and drifting. This will be my first time to fish the area. Been down there to play in the sand, just not to fish. If there is anyone that wants to go wading on Sunday March 12th, send me a PM. I have no idea of what kind of equipment to use either. I have a lot of bass combos, but are they good in the saltwater? Thanks for the help and I look forward to meeting someone on the 12th.

Marty


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> Want to take my son out this weekend for his birthday and to use his new rod. I normally wade fish but thought he would like to go out in a boat. So if anyone is heading out this weekend with a couple of extra spots open gas, beer, sodas and food afterward is all on me.
> 
> Also, we normally only keep flounder, so any trout or reds we catch are all yours if you want them.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone that has offered to take us out this weekend. We are currently heading out with a friend from work and should be working the Jone Lake, and upper West Bay areas. Hope to see some of y'all out there.

Derek


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Thinking about fishing Christmas Bay *EARLY* Saturday morning. Run an 18 foot Flats Cat. I throw artificials only and I'm going prepared to wade and drift. I'll probably end up in Bastrop Bay as well. Also, I need to be back at the ramp by noon. If anyone wants to go post up or send me a PM. (Josh if your reading this you know your always welcome. I just figure you are tired of going with me and catching no fish  )


----------



## pescador1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I am on spring break from teaching. I have a shallow boat here in mission tx. Drop me an email if you are interested in sharing a trip to Arroyo or Mansfield.


----------



## Tall Steve (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry I just saw this thread so I am reposting my post here.

Well since I live in College Station now (finaly finishing my degree, will be done in Dec.) I don't get to fish much. But next week is my spring break so I am looking to hit the water.

Would love to hook up with some one if any one is going out and needs a partner. Will share expeses and duties.

Working full time and School keeps my weekends booked so I never get to make the gatherings. But I would like to meet some of the people from this board. 

Anyway, I have all next week off Mar 13-17 so if anyone wants a tag along let me know I have a pre approved kitchen pass that is buring a hole in my pocket.

Now, to just finish studing for my two tests in the morning.

Tall Steve


----------



## TexasWader (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey guys I am looking for a fishing partner to help defray some fuel costs. I fish the POC area and Matagorda for the most part. Use a shallow sport boat and have access to a house in POC. Live in Houston. The catch is that I fish on Wed., Thurs, or Fri. I have recently ran out of buddies who are off on these days. Preferably looking for someone who likes to wade long hours with artificials only. Bonus to anyone who is familiar with Sabine /Galveston bay complex for I am trying to learn these areas. Send me a PM if your interested. Thanks and Tight lines.


----------



## jodief (Nov 21, 2005)

*need a partner*

sat 3/18 or sun 3/19
galveston jetties , have a boat . i do not like to go out alone 
pm or call 713 898 2984 
in the am or pm out of the gyb 
target the big uglies
jodie


----------



## jeffpjacob (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm headed out early Friday the 24th. Depending on the weather, I was planning on hitting Greens early for some drifts then maybe hauling over to the jetties for some BU action. I've only been fishing Galveston for less than a year, so I don't have alot of "go to" spots. Anyone interested?


----------



## 1Cajun (Mar 20, 2006)

*Fishing Partner*

I am looking for a partner (your knowledge my boat and gas) for Galveston Bay, East bay, West bay. I live in League City and I usually put in at San Leon but I just recently moved here and I am looking to learn the area.


----------



## tailchaser (Apr 5, 2006)

Setting the lights up in the surfside jettys 2nite. Think it will be good fishing???????


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*panning trip to sabine pass---*

planning a trip to sabine pass im frome longview if u woul like to pay for gas i will supply new boat truck and gear--- can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Just a shout out to Aggie91 and Hooked up, nice to meet you guys, wish the fish would have cooperated with us. We left not long after you guys, caught one. Maybe next time. Later, scrapes


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*us marine home on leave before i deploy to the middle east all my tackle has been left in nc looking for a willing outdoorsman to have someone to tag along looking to fish satnight or early sundaymorning sounds like a long shot but this is the great state of texas*


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

You have found the greatest site, and you just happen to be in luck...big time!!!!

We are having one heck of a fishing, camping, beach party starting right now, and lasting till sometime Monday.

The details are here: http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=64962

Some folks are already there, and lots more will be rolling in Saturday, etc.

We'll through in some extra poles, and would love to 'hook up'. We have all the tackle etc, so just 'come on down'!!!

Don't be bashful.

Our contact numbers are on my profile, and Mont our fearless webmaster has his cell number on his profile.

Post up or send me a PM with your name and vehicle description so we can find you.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Anyone fishing the dike or kemah area, bank or wading this w/e?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*2Coolest gathering at Padre Island National Seashore! July 13th-16th*

Back atcha Mike. Check out the Padre post (sticky) on TTMB. Hope to cya there! Tight lines, Guy


activescrape said:


> Just a shout out to Aggie91 and Hooked up, nice to meet you guys, wish the fish would have cooperated with us. We left not long after you guys, caught one. Maybe next time. Later, scrapes


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

What Are The Tides Like In Matagorda For The Next Few Days ?


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

*Fishing Matagorda*

I'am looking to find some friends too fish the matagorda bay system with. I live in the Sugarland area. I don't own a boat but I 'am more than willing to split the cost of the trip gas/bait/food. I like to wade or drift fish.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

looking to kayak fish offatts bayou soon, want to try out new fish finder I got for father's day. Anyone want to go PM me.

Thanks,
Hijack


----------



## Dr Jeff (Feb 6, 2005)

*Need Offshore Crew/fishing Partner?*

If you're HEADING OFFSHORE & looking for someone to share expenses, I'd like to go. Im available any Fri-Sun.I have plenty of 6/0-9/0 tackle & harness,& gimbal belts I'm willing to share-as well as nylon coated wire,swivels,crimps,etc.Pm me & I'll give you my ph #. Also have lighter stuff &I live on the beach, so can give actual current conditions.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Would love to try kayaking. Was offshore last week on party boat out of Galveston. Nice Kings and sow Red Snappers caught. Very good trip.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*like to fish*

Wish I could fish everyday. But find it hard to get someone to come along.
I don't have a boat, mainly freshwater fish, but love saltwater fishing. Live in The Woodlands. Let me know and we'll go if i can get away. :texasflag :texasflag


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Going to mosquito island texas city dike, looking for any coolers that might want to go. I will be in a single cab blue Z-71. Should be there about 5:00 to 5:30am.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I plan on going fishing Thur anywhere with anyone. Don't have a boat but will help with expenses. I know how but am always willing to learn, especialy lures. Planon going offshore Fri or Mon on party boats (12 Hours). Would prefer a smaller boat that can get places. PLM know if anyone interested. Not on a time scale so the day and nite is mine. I want a CCA qualifier.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm going to the Bum Run this weekend, I don't have a kayak and can't afford one right now. Can someone help me take my bait out where the big fish are? I will be in a 96 Mazda B3000 with a custom rodholder and flood light bar on the back of the truck, also have a 35 gallon baittank/livewell.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Would like to fish Thur, Fri, Sat, or Sun this week. Will share expenses. Was offshore last week--nice shark and snapper. If anyone interested, let me know. I can meet ya anywhere. I live in Baytown but rods and tackle always in the car


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm going to fish 2nd street in Seabrook 1st thing Saturday morning. Plan to be there between 6:30 and 7:00 AM.

I'll be in a white Ford 4-door Diesel.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Should have checked my email sooner. Darn it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

going offshore to fish the lump the weekend of the 16th , 8hr drive leaving on friday, staying in hotel that night, fishing all day saturday and returning to hotel for the night returning sunday morning. Need 2 more to go with. cost for everything including room and trip is $350. they been catching 100lb+ yellow fin tuna out there for last few weeks. post here or PM if have any interes first come first serve. remember, a tight line is a happy line


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

ohh yea , leaving out of houston. that may be info you wanna know


----------



## Joelybob (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lonely Catfisherman will guide for food*

I am an avid catman and always looking for some lazy catfishing, I live in Houston but have no car. Won't someone take pitty on my poor soul. And if you get me on lake Conroe, I can put you on some serious catfish. Me and my buddies used to fish Conroe all the time, but we don't have a boat anymore. My buddies and I or just me,Would be very happy to guide you for free. I am very easy going and always willing to share techniques and tricks of the trade. Give me a couple of hours and I will have you catching catfish, like no ones business. I also make my own catfish chum, it will definately call them cats in. Every time we fished April Plaza Marina on lake Conroe, we would limit out on blues/channles. Heck I will even provide the bait and snacks, for the trip, even equipemant will be provided if need be, I have alot of tackle.

Will be very happy to hear from yall. Your new friend Joel Lee
Just PM me or post on the board, always looking for new fishin buddies.
P.S. I will even clean all the fish we catch.


----------



## kylereneau (Sep 26, 2006)

Just bought a cabin near baffin, Will be down thursday through sunday if anyone wants to check it out pm me


----------



## whitewetahook (Mar 16, 2005)

Does anyone out there have any knowledge of gulf coast? I am looking at the Port Aransas area but will most likely consider going anywhere? I would like to go out to the rigs and/or wrecks but will fish bay areas. I would also like to target striper as well on some of the lakes. I have the boat if you are willing to share some knowledge and help with exspenses.

[email protected]

KC 
_________________________

_________________________


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

*Yummy fish*

I am wanting to learn the art of flounder fishing were you can catch them how to catch the the tackle and all that good stuff i am in league city so galveston is about as far as i can go. If anyone is going fishing for flounder Private message me if you need some company i am allways down to go fishing. Unless i work though.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

Morning all,
I will be staying on Galveston Island this Saturday and Sunday 11-18/19.
Thought about fishing around San Luis pass or there abouts. Also love offshore but sold my boat in June 
Would be willing to share expenses and supply the beer for a boat trip or if some of you knowledgable surf guys would like to hook up Saturday morning let me know.
Spent 14 years fishing the Florida panhandle and Alabama coast so I am not a rookie. Just don't know all there is about the texas waters since I'm stuck in Big Dhwell: 
[email protected]
I LOVE SALTWATER
:sheepy:


----------



## redfish1947 (Oct 3, 2006)

Good to know all of us 2Coolers stick together..the glue is the fishin'.....can't think of anything I'd rather do......am planning some trips in the near future.....will keep you posted....we fish out of the RockPort area and use a 18ft FlatsCat.....will keep you all posted....write me and let's keep up with each other.....Merry Christmas or whatever else you may celebrate.......best wishes and tight lines to ya all.....redfish1947


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

in the past i have always posted up i need partners to fish with. i usually fish alone or with one other person. I am willing to take one person, beginner or pro, i can handle either, i usually chase trout and redfish, and flounder, i am going tomm morning and i am looking for someone to go fishing. i have a 14 foot technical poling skiff, that is very tipsy and can pole in just "inches" of water. i dont charge anything, just pick up lunch or something , after were done, i provide gas , i dont usually use bait so if you want bait just tell me. any how pm me if you like shallow water fishing and want to go . i wil check this tomm morning before i go in the morning. i fish out of freeport, texas, i fish as long as were are catching ......


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna take you up one day, just can't do it tomorrow. Your skiff or mine, doesn't matter.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Anyone fishing Galveston west end to Surfside this weekend?


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

I am....Lopas


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Me and my two sons will be fishing west tomorrow. If you see us say hello!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BAFFIN - Need extras WED Jan 10, 2007. 

I am fishing Baffin and Wed - Fri should be good. I need at least 2 others maybe 3 to book the guide. I go with Les Cobb and he is open this week. Any takers? Wednesday should be the best (lower wind). 3 people split $160 for the guide. And yes he is worth it. call Tobin in Austin 512 775-4728


----------



## JoeyV (Jan 5, 2007)

*New and eager*

All, My name is Joe, and I could sure use some help.

Relocated from Virginia, have boat, really want to fish Texas Coast, Padre Island area, ingleside, Port Mansfield, Corpus etc.

I have boat, and would welcome any sugggestions, pointers, or help you can give.

I guess I am best suited for channels, and gulf, wrecks, oil rigs and the like (not too far out) but I do not have a flats boat (18" draft) so I am best suited for deeper water.

Would greatly appreciate anything you can put out, and if anyone wants to link up and teach me a few things, that would be good too.

Hope to hear fron y'all

JoeyV


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

BAFFIN moved to SATURDAY

BAFFIN - Need extras Sat 13th, 2007. 

I am fishing Baffin Sat should be good. I need at least 2 others maybe 3 to book the guide. I go with Les Cobb and he is open this week. Any takers? Saturday should be the best (lower wind). 3 people split $160 for the guide. And yes he is worth it. call Tobin in Austin 512 775-4728


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

are we splitting 160 or is it 160 a piece


----------



## bigcountryjc (Nov 4, 2006)

oh and where would we be meeting at also.


----------



## hardheadexpress (Jun 16, 2006)

kdubya said:


> I wade or drift fish. I dont own a boat. I am willing to buy your boat gas, and boat ice for a trip to the bay. I can back your trailer, and operate your boat if you want to hopscotch a wade. Ive got my own fishing gear. Basically if your looking for an extra fisherman to go, give me a PM. I live in Fort Bend County, but I'll drive from here to Galveston or Matagorda. I have fished primarily East Matagorda bay with friends (who have boats, of course), and are familiar with some of the areas there.
> 
> Cant promise I can go everytime, but I would give a definitive answer either way with plenty of time for you to find someone else.
> 
> Thanks , Kelly


ok leave your phone number


----------

